# bandana print material



## FlipFlopBox

i need it in black and also in lite grey please help me


----------



## 92seville

the grey will be hard to find black shouldnt be to hard good luck with it


----------



## jaydelriotx

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Jul 25 2005, 11:55 PM
> *the grey will be hard to find black shouldnt be to hard good luck with it
> [snapback]3479833[/snapback]​*


 :uh: how tha fuk do u know?


----------



## 92seville

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 26 2005, 02:35 AM
> *:uh: how tha fuk do u know?
> [snapback]3480039[/snapback]​*


becuz ive been lookin for it


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Jul 26 2005, 10:02 AM
> *becuz ive been lookin for it
> [snapback]3480984[/snapback]​*


owned


----------



## Ulysses 2

Where did you find the black?


----------



## 92seville

k this is how you find it go to your local fabric shop and ask them if they have it in stock if they say no ask them to order you some and tell them wut color you need


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

ALL YOU ROOKIES ON HERE LOOKIN FOR MY SIGNATURE TRADEMARK, IWAS THE ORIGINATOR OF THE RAGG IN THE INTERIOR (GREY) 5 YEARS AGO, DOORS ,VISORS, ARMREST, ALL THE TRIMS, ILL POST PICTURES TOMMORROW ON THE FIRST I DID AND THE ONES CURRENTLY DONE, THEN ILL HOOK YALL UP WITH THE INFO


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Jul 30 2005, 12:56 AM
> *ALL YOU ROOKIES ON HERE LOOKIN FOR MY SIGNATURE TRADEMARK, IWAS THE ORIGINATOR OF THE RAGG IN THE INTERIOR (GREY)  5 YEARS AGO, DOORS ,VISORS, ARMREST, ALL THE TRIMS, ILL POST PICTURES TOMMORROW ON THE FIRST I DID AND THE ONES CURRENTLY DONE, THEN ILL HOOK YALL UP WITH THE INFO
> [snapback]3508712[/snapback]​*


i was the originator of wire wheels and hydraulics.....


----------



## 92seville

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Jul 30 2005, 12:56 AM
> *ALL YOU ROOKIES ON HERE LOOKIN FOR MY SIGNATURE TRADEMARK, IWAS THE ORIGINATOR OF THE RAGG IN THE INTERIOR (GREY)  5 YEARS AGO, DOORS ,VISORS, ARMREST, ALL THE TRIMS, ILL POST PICTURES TOMMORROW ON THE FIRST I DID AND THE ONES CURRENTLY DONE, THEN ILL HOOK YALL UP WITH THE INFO
> [snapback]3508712[/snapback]​*


i dont think you were the first but w/e i did some shirts with rags on it


----------



## FlipFlopBox

TTT pics of interior please!!!!


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Jul 29 2005, 11:56 PM
> *ALL YOU ROOKIES ON HERE LOOKIN FOR MY SIGNATURE TRADEMARK, IWAS THE ORIGINATOR OF THE RAGG IN THE INTERIOR (GREY)  5 YEARS AGO, DOORS ,VISORS, ARMREST, ALL THE TRIMS, ILL POST PICTURES TOMMORROW ON THE FIRST I DID AND THE ONES CURRENTLY DONE, THEN ILL HOOK YALL UP WITH THE INFO
> [snapback]3508712[/snapback]​*


 Your car was the one I got the idea out of.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Jul 30 2005, 11:06 PM
> *i dont think you were the first but w/e i did some shirts with rags on it
> [snapback]3513286[/snapback]​*


CHECK MY FILE HOMIE, YOUNG HOG VIDEO 2000,2001 REAL STREET WEAR COMMERCIAL BANGED OUT WITH PANTS, SHIRTS, BELTS, AND SHOES, AND IF THAT AINT ENOUGH, A MAGAZINE COVER I DID WITH THE GREY RAGG BELT EARLY 2001, AND ALL REAL RAGGZ NOT SOME SHIT FROM THE GARMENT DISRICT... THE TAN SHIRT DONT LOOK LIKE A DEAD RAGG, LOOKS LIKE A COWBOY SHIRT, AND THE BLACK RAGG SHIRT LOOKS LIKE IT HAS RINE STONES, THE PRINT DONT LOOK RIGHT,IF YOU WANT TO GET PAID HIT ME UP ON THE P.M. AND ILL TELL YOU WHAT MAKES THE MOST MONEY FAST WITH THE RIGHT PRINT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jul 31 2005, 10:18 AM
> *Your car was the one I got the idea out of.
> [snapback]3514432[/snapback]​*


THATS COOL HOMIE, IM GOING TO PUT FLICKS UP OF ALL THE CARS IVE DONE SINCE 2000 WITH REAL BANDANA AND ILL ALSO POST FLICKS OF THE CLOTHING LINE REAL STREET WEAR THAT WE LET GO BECAUSE SNOOP DOGG THREATEND TO SUE US FOR THE PATTEND THAT HE HAD ON THE ALL STARS AFTER CONVERSE SOLD HIM RIGHTS TO THEM


----------



## 92seville

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Jul 31 2005, 02:14 PM
> *CHECK MY FILE HOMIE, YOUNG HOG VIDEO 2000,2001 REAL STREET WEAR COMMERCIAL BANGED OUT WITH PANTS, SHIRTS, BELTS, AND SHOES, AND IF THAT AINT ENOUGH, A MAGAZINE COVER I DID WITH THE GREY RAGG BELT EARLY 2001, AND ALL REAL RAGGZ NOT SOME SHIT FROM THE GARMENT DISRICT... THE TAN SHIRT DONT LOOK LIKE A DEAD RAGG, LOOKS LIKE A COWBOY SHIRT, AND THE BLACK RAGG SHIRT LOOKS LIKE IT HAS RINE STONES, THE PRINT DONT LOOK RIGHT,IF YOU WANT TO GET PAID HIT ME UP  ON THE P.M. AND ILL TELL YOU WHAT MAKES THE MOST MONEY FAST WITH THE RIGHT PRINT
> [snapback]3515066[/snapback]​*


 the print on my shirts is the real shit to not those dolla store rags nither


----------



## Pitbullx

ttt for pics...


but not trying to start any shyt but some of the big homies from my hood used orange and blue flags to cover visors and headrests in their rides... I know of a homie that had it back in the early 90s... you may have been the first to get recognized for doing it but you werent the first to do it...


----------



## FlipFlopBox

TTT and i still dont see any pics


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## 92seville

lets see some interoir pics then nice ride tho


----------



## Elite Motorsportz

Are You Wanting The Bandana Print In 100% Cotton Or 100% Polyester..?? It 

Doesn't Matter I Can Get Both Of Them. Can You Please Tell Me How Much, What

Colors, And Body Of The Material You Need Thanks, www.elitemotorsportz.com


----------



## Round2

how much for ten yards of the grey Elite?


----------



## CMEDROP

all that and no pics yet


----------



## FlipFlopBox

TTT no shit


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Aug 2 2005, 02:35 PM
> *all that and no pics yet
> [snapback]3528701[/snapback]​*


 Ive seen the car in person, Its all he says it is


----------



## hydryan

#1 cowboy

#2 gangster





> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Jul 31 2005, 02:06 AM
> *i dont think you were the first but w/e i did some shirts with rags on it
> [snapback]3513286[/snapback]​*


----------



## FlipFlopBox

well can i get some pics alteast if your going to talk about it and say your going to post pics can i see please??


----------



## Elite Motorsportz

[attachmentid=232076] [attachmentid=232078] [attachmentid=232079]Just Wanted You All To Know That I Got All The Messages, I Am gonna try to post some of the 35 different available tonight..steve..


----------



## Round2

im really feeling that black material post the colors and prices or pm me steve


----------



## FlipFlopBox

hey i pmed you gimme prices on the stuff so i can know, also now what is the width of the material and how is the print???? like is the yard x width the same looking as a bandana or is it like multiple???? just wondering


----------



## Elite Motorsportz

Round 2 If You Can PM Me, Then I Will Send YOU The 30 plus designs..

And To FFB..The Pattern is 53 cm x53 cm which equals approx 20.9 inches and will 

repeat every 53 cm..


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Aug 2 2005, 02:14 PM
> *Ive seen the car in person, Its all he says it is
> [snapback]3528990[/snapback]​*


GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE, TELL THESE BUSTERS THE REAL, I GOT A LIFE OUTSIDE OF LOWRIDIN BUT SINCE THERES DOUBT ABOUT A REAL "G" THEY'LL BE UP TONIGHT AND REAL PRINT NOT THAT RINESTONE COWBOY SHIT, AND FOR ELITE NO DISRESPECT TO YOU HOMIE, BY ALL MEANS GET YOUR MONEY BUT THERES ONLY 1 "OG" PRINT AND IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT ILL BY FROM YOU ALSO"KEEP IT GANGSTA" THE PRINT IN THE TOP LEFT HAND CORNER IS THE RIGHT ONE


----------



## 86TXMonte

Hey Elite do you have any in a Brown Print?? And some Blue's if they are different ones....PM me back or Send me an email...
[email protected]


----------



## FlipFlopBox

ttt thanks homie ill be waiting for pics


----------



## Pitbullx

bump for pix


----------



## 86TXMonte

:dunno: What happened to the Brown and Blue Rag Pics :dunno:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Aug 3 2005, 10:50 AM
> *ttt thanks homie ill be waiting for pics
> [snapback]3534167[/snapback]​*


HEY HOMIE , I COULDNT POST THE PICTURES UP LAST NIGHT, I WAS BUSY BREAKIN SOME FOOL OF FOR HOUSE CALL LAST NIGHT,THERE WAS ABOUT THREE HOPS AND IT WENT FOR A WHILE BUT TONIGHT FOR SURE, ALL THE FLICKS WILL BE UP BY 10:00


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Aug 3 2005, 10:00 AM
> *GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE, TELL THESE BUSTERS THE REAL, I GOT A LIFE OUTSIDE OF LOWRIDIN BUT SINCE THERES DOUBT ABOUT A REAL "G" THEY'LL BE UP TONIGHT AND REAL PRINT NOT THAT RINESTONE COWBOY SHIT, AND FOR ELITE NO DISRESPECT TO YOU HOMIE, BY ALL MEANS GET YOUR MONEY BUT THERES ONLY 1 "OG" PRINT AND IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT ILL BY FROM YOU ALSO"KEEP IT GANGSTA" THE PRINT IN THE TOP LEFT HAND CORNER IS THE RIGHT ONE
> [snapback]3533546[/snapback]​*


Let them know LOCC.
They dont know what that True and Grey like!


----------



## Elite Motorsportz

Here Are Some More Choices...FYI..Most Of These Come In 54 Wide..Patterns 

Repeat Every 20.9 Inches...I AM Trying To Be Able To Get It To You All For About


6.00 A Yard .....


----------



## FlipFlopBox

can u post that top left print in lite grey for me???? thanks yeah for 6$ a yard ill be looking at sending money sat. i get money friday nite

lemme know homie


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Elite Motorsportz_@Aug 4 2005, 02:03 PM~3541018
> *Here Are Some More Choices...FYI..Most Of These Come In 54 Wide..Patterns
> 
> Repeat Every 20.9 Inches...I AM Trying To Be Able To Get It To You All For About
> 
> 
> 6.00 A Yard .....
> *


is that shit the same exact fabric as a bandanna????

China Man.. is that what you have?, how durable is it???

(it aint gonna be for a daily, but i'd just like to know how thick it is....)


eazy


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 4 2005, 02:21 PM~3541768
> *is that shit the same exact fabric as a bandanna????
> 
> China Man.. is that what you have?, how durable is it???
> 
> (it aint gonna be for a daily, but i'd just like to know how thick it is....)
> eazy
> *


BIG EAZY, WHATS UP WIT IT, THE LIGHT BLUE, YELLOW, BROWN, AND RUST COLOR ARE CORRECT BUT THE OTHER ONES LOOK LIKE SNOT RAGGZ, AS FAR AS DURABILITY THEY'RE ALL THE SAME THIN MATERIALS UNLESS DUDE KNOW SOMETHING I DONT KNOW, LIKE I SAID, I BEEN WRAPPIN MY CAR IN THE BANDANAS FOR 5YRS NOW AND WHAT DUDE ISNT TELLIN YOU GUYS IS THAT THE RAGGZ DO FADE, YES SIR THEY DO, MAYBE HE DONT KNOW BUT THERE IS AWAY TO SOLVE THE FADE OR PROLONG THE FADE, AND AS FAR AS THE PICTURES GO EVERONE HANG TIGHT THERE COMIN MY SCANNER IS A PEICE OF SHIT


----------



## 92seville

ya man they fade in the sun if left for to long


----------



## FlipFlopBox

im only doing little things like part of door panels and visors and like headrests just shit like that


----------



## FlipFlopBox

ttt waiting on pics


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Aug 5 2005, 10:43 AM~3546145
> *BIG EAZY, WHATS UP WIT IT, THE LIGHT BLUE, YELLOW, BROWN, AND RUST COLOR ARE CORRECT BUT THE OTHER ONES LOOK LIKE SNOT RAGGZ, AS FAR AS DURABILITY THEY'RE ALL THE SAME THIN MATERIALS UNLESS DUDE KNOW SOMETHING I DONT KNOW, LIKE I SAID, I BEEN WRAPPIN MY CAR IN THE BANDANAS FOR 5YRS NOW AND WHAT DUDE ISNT TELLIN YOU GUYS IS THAT THE RAGGZ DO FADE, YES SIR THEY DO, MAYBE HE DONT KNOW BUT THERE IS AWAY TO SOLVE THE FADE OR PROLONG THE FADE, AND AS FAR AS THE PICTURES GO EVERONE HANG TIGHT THERE COMIN MY SCANNER IS A PEICE OF SHIT
> *


good lookin out on the info...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


clean ass caddy too.. :thumbsup:


----------



## russbuck100

I'd like to see some pics too, never seen it done before, but then I am from the UK, lol. I thought it might look good and never realised that it had been done...


----------



## russbuck100

and how do you solve the fading? Just askin'


----------



## JasonJ

I tried to look around, but all i found was this banana print material, would this work?










Sorry, i couldnt resisit. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS FUNNY SHIT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## russbuck100

ttt :biggrin: PLEEEASE put some pics up!


----------



## 92seville

post some pics already saying your scanners a piece of shit it dont take no 3 days to scan shit


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Aug 8 2005, 03:58 PM~3562796
> *post some pics already saying your scanners a piece of shit it dont take no 3 days to scan shit
> *


AND UNLIKE YOU , I GOT A LIFE OUTSIDE OF LOWRIDING, AND WHILE YOU SIT ON THE NET ALLDAY JACKIN OFF IM WORKING, LAY IT LOW HO
:machinegun:


----------



## 92seville

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Aug 8 2005, 09:11 PM~3563930
> *AND UNLIKE YOU , I GOT A LIFE OUTSIDE OF LOWRIDING, AND WHILE YOU SIT ON THE NET ALLDAY JACKIN OFF IM WORKING, LAY IT LOW HO
> :machinegun:
> *


haahah dont talk shit buddy just cuz you frontin bout your ride get those pics already i think you talking out your ass


----------



## 250/604

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Aug 9 2005, 03:59 AM~3568778
> *haahah dont talk shit buddy just cuz you frontin bout your ride get those pics already i think you talking out your ass
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big Rich

ill look i n my archives for pics,,,


----------



## FlipFlopBox

man im just sick of waiting yes i know you have life outside of this but youve said youd post pics by tonite like 4 times and its been like over a week, i just wanted pics man


----------



## russbuck100

Does anyone else have any pics of Paisley-bandana interior bits? Hey Chinaman, I know the pics may be a while if your scanner's broken, but how did you stop the fading? Would be useful to know :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 9 2005, 08:52 AM~3569749
> *ill look i n  my archives for pics,,,
> *


dont trip rich


----------



## EL_PASO

got any pics of this bitch


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Aug 9 2005, 04:59 AM~3568778
> *haahah dont talk shit buddy just cuz you frontin bout your ride get those pics already i think you talking out your ass
> *


You are about to make an ass of yourself. Shit from Winnepeg and who wouldve guessed youve never seen it :uh: Shit why dont you give the homie from Majestics some motivation and post your ride (yeah right)


----------



## FlipFlopBox

im the one who needs motivation, im just wanting to see how it looks, either way im doing this lol but still liked to see how it came out in some other whips just please post like 2 pics for me guys comon thats all i want!!!!


----------



## russbuck100

bump!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

FLIP FLOP, HERES YOUR MOTIVATION HOMIE, IT TOOK A MINUTE BUT BY THE WAY,HEY WINNIPEG PUNK WIPE THE DROOL FROM YOUR MOUTH, REAL G-STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CHECK THE DATE HOMIE,NOT DONE YET
[attachmentid=243433]
[attachmentid=243432]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

YOU NEED MORE MOTIVATION
[attachmentid=243435]
[attachmentid=243437][
attachmentid=243440]
[attachmentid=243442]
[attachmentid=243436]
[attachmentid=243444]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

HOLD ON DOUBTIN ASS BITCHES, FOR THE HOMIES THAT RESPECT THE GAME, I GOT A COUPLE MORE ON THE WAY,
[attachmentid=243450]
[attachmentid=243453]
[attachmentid=243455]
KEEP IT GANGSTA


----------



## russbuck100

cool, thanks chinaman, but how DID you keep it from fading? Seems pretty impossible, especially on things like sun-visors which are gonna be exposed all day... I love the way the pattern's continued outside the car too, nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by russbuck100_@Aug 13 2005, 01:13 PM~3610584
> *cool, thanks chinaman, but how DID you keep it from fading? Seems pretty impossible, especially on things like sun-visors which are gonna be exposed all day... I love the way the pattern's continued outside the car too, nice!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKX HOMIE, ILL HIT YOU UP ON THE PM :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

thanks man yeah i was planning on doing that same bottom part of the door thanks for the pics !!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Aug 13 2005, 04:54 PM~3611957
> *thanks man yeah i was planning on doing that same bottom part of the door thanks for the pics !!
> *


no problem homie, i got a few more from 2003 on a blue brougham, same car as the first 2 flicks


----------



## 250/604

Lookin good ChinaMan :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Aug 13 2005, 06:19 PM~3612234
> *Lookin good ChinaMan :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT, MAJESTICS CC


----------



## 925eastbayrider

yeah chinaman 
that shit is nice as fuck damn that is clene!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 13 2005, 11:55 PM~3613765
> *yeah chinaman
> that shit is nice as fuck damn that is clene!!
> *


SAH-LAH-MAH-TE, YOUUUUUUUU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## russbuck100

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Aug 13 2005, 10:13 PM~3611010
> *THANKX HOMIE, ILL HIT YOU UP ON THE PM  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Chinaman


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Aug 12 2005, 08:10 PM~3607504
> *HOLD ON DOUBTIN ASS BITCHES, FOR THE HOMIES THAT RESPECT THE GAME, I GOT A COUPLE MORE ON THE WAY,
> *


it looks good on the outside. you got to more specific on which guy u guys were riding. hes not the only 1 posting from winnipeg in this thread.


----------



## EL_PASO

wat did you use to put it on


----------



## LowSider

maybe lamination would help out quite a bit looks ot be alrdy lamd in your ride

why is there an old lac and a new lac???





















youve done two cars that way?? must be alot of wasted material???


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Aug 15 2005, 03:10 PM~3628150
> *it looks good on the outside. you got to more specific on which guy u guys were riding. hes not the only 1 posting from winnipeg in this thread.
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT BUT I SAID WINNIPEG PUNK, IF THATS NOT YOUR NAME THEN IT DOESN'T PROTAIN TO YOU,KEEP IT MOVIN


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Aug 15 2005, 06:11 PM~3629295
> *maybe lamination would help out quite a bit looks ot be alrdy lamd in your ride
> 
> why is there an old lac and a new lac???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youve done two cars that way?? must be alot of wasted material???
> *


CHECK THE DATE HOMIE, THE OLD LAC IS FROM 2003 AND THE NEW LAC IS RECENT, JUST PROVEN TO THE HATERS I AINT NEW TO THIS, BUT TRUE TO THIS, AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY ALOT OF WASTED MATERIAL


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

looks good homie, fuck what everyone says


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 15 2005, 06:23 PM~3629396
> *looks good homie, fuck what everyone says
> *


OH FASHO, I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A HATER I GOT FIVE YEARS WRAPPIN THE RAGGZ IN THE RIDERS, GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE, KEEP IT GANGSTA :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSider

Well looking at the pictures of material posted its a square bandana pattern, so gettign inserts and that to match on both sides of the car would invol cutting alot of the fabric away and not using it because it wouldnt line up right...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

quote=LowSider,Aug 17 2005, 01:29 AM~3640860]
Well looking at the pictures of material posted its a square bandana pattern, so gettign inserts and that to match on both sides of the car would invol cutting alot of the fabric away and not using it because it wouldnt line up right...
[/quote]
theres alot of cutting and wasted material, but look carefully and you'll see the raggz sewn together,small areas take one ragg
[attachmentid=247453]
[attachmentid=247454]


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Jul 31 2005, 08:25 PM~3515130
> *SNOOP DOGG THREATEND TO SUE US FOR THE PATTEND THAT HE HAD ON THE ALL STARS AFTER CONVERSE SOLD HIM RIGHTS TO THEM
> *


Ive always been on Eazy-E's side anyway... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

THOSE HATERS ARE REALLY ON HUSH, ANOTHER ONE TO KEEP EM QUIET...
[attachmentid=254643]


----------



## Round2

That shit looks sick China man great car!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Aug 24 2005, 11:25 AM~3683039
> *That shit looks sick China man great car!
> *


RIIIIIIIIIIIGHT, THANX HOMIE


----------



## WGCMIKE

NEED TO KNOW IF YOU CAN GET IT IN GREEN LIGHT IF IT COMES IN THAT IT SHOULD HOLLA AT ME HOMMIE,,CAR TIGHT THO KEEP IT REAL CUZZIN!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 24 2005, 06:40 PM~3685801
> *NEED TO KNOW IF YOU CAN GET IT IN GREEN LIGHT IF IT COMES IN THAT IT SHOULD HOLLA AT ME HOMMIE,,CAR TIGHT THO KEEP IT REAL CUZZIN!
> *


yes sir it comes in light green


----------



## badass 64

Truly one of the best Big Bodys out there...


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Aug 23 2005, 10:05 PM~3680388
> *THOSE HATERS ARE REALLY ON HUSH, ANOTHER ONE TO KEEP EM QUIET...
> [attachmentid=254643]
> *


looks good, i have liked the bandana thing since i seen it gangster 64(roof)


----------



## WGCMIKE

HOW DO I GET SUM CHINA MAN?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 25 2005, 03:44 PM~3692135
> *HOW DO I GET SUM CHINA MAN?
> *


WHER YOU LOCATED AT HOMIE AND WHAT COLOR


----------



## Ezes 63

your big body was at the SF show right?
that mobb is super clean! especially in person


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Ezes 63_@Aug 25 2005, 09:26 PM~3694489
> *your big body was at the SF show right?
> that mobb is super clean! especially in person
> *


THANX HOMIE
[attachmentid=256565]


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

ttt


----------



## DroDa59

anybody here can get me light gray bandana material, by the yard or not?


----------



## DroDa59

anybody?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

that shit is HARDCORE...looks fucken gangsta as fuck!!!

i wanted to do it when i seen it on a video a couple years back...but then the "hating" was gonna start...and i didn't wanna jock...know what i mean???


----------



## DroDa59

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 1 2005, 03:48 PM~3923650
> *that shit is HARDCORE...looks fucken gangsta as fuck!!!
> 
> i wanted to do it when i seen it on a video a couple years back...but then the "hating" was gonna start...and i didn't wanna jock...know what i mean???
> *



no, I don't know what you mean..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by DroDa59_@Oct 1 2005, 04:02 PM~3923707
> *no, I don't know what you mean..
> *


then keep wondering *****!!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Some bandana patterns..............


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## FlipFlopBox

lol only 3 years later than i asked haha and a few cars later but thanks for reminding me i might do this in my cadi now


----------



## WESTUP702

BLACK BLUE AND RED YOU CAN FIND AT JOAN'S FABRICS


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Corns83'

Anybody know where I can get my hands on some brown bandana material


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 24 2008, 01:54 PM~12244638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh thats hard can you get me some yards of that??


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Aug 9 2005, 02:59 AM~3568778
> *haahah dont talk shit buddy just cuz you frontin bout your ride get those pics already i think you talking out your ass
> *


what a succer bet youre biten your tongue now AY ?


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 25 2008, 07:40 PM~12258370
> *what a succer bet youre biten your tongue now AY ?
> *



ay.... look at the date on this topic homie and the quote u quoted lol 2005


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 24 2008, 04:54 PM~12244638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn thats sick! u got any pics of the whole car?


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 26 2008, 06:12 PM~12268646
> *ay.... look at the date on this topic homie and the quote u quoted lol 2005
> *


haha damn he's still a idiot for that one though...


----------



## leo

pin stripe on bottom of car


----------



## wiredawgs

damn homie that ride is sick ass fuck, i was looking at doing the same to the ceiling on my regal....firme


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2008, 07:50 PM~12277465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pin stripe on bottom of car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the etching :0 is it cloth or vynal


----------



## bigkev_21

yo check out bandanafever.com


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 24 2008, 02:54 PM~12244638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 30 2008, 02:21 AM~12293222
> *love the etching      :0    is it cloth or vynal
> *


Cloth


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2008, 07:50 PM~12277465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pin stripe on bottom of car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i found the stuff u used for the headliner. is this it??
http://www.fabric.com/home-decor-fabric-pa...lack-white.aspx


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 2 2008, 04:56 PM~12315052
> *i think i found the stuff u used for the headliner. is this it??
> http://www.fabric.com/home-decor-fabric-pa...lack-white.aspx
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MR JOKER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2008, 05:50 PM~12277465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pin stripe on bottom of car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn looks good


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## GALLO 59

i saw your topic you were looking for banana print material to put in your car. heres some samples you can get at sms fabrics in ohio


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 24 2008, 02:54 PM~12244638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that vinyl? Where did u find that paisley print? Ive been looking online for a while, never hit up any stores though. Ive found some but nothing looked that good  Great looking interior :thumbsup:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Dec 17 2008, 08:14 PM~12460154
> *Is that vinyl? Where did u find that paisley print? Ive been looking online for a while, never hit up any stores though. Ive found some but nothing looked that good  Great looking interior  :thumbsup:
> *


its called vintage vinyl.


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:54 PM~12462693
> *its called vintage vinyl.
> *


that stuff is too sick  
any1 know where i can get it?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Dec 19 2008, 02:34 AM~12473365
> *that stuff is too sick
> any1 know where i can get it?
> *


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Dec 19 2008, 03:34 AM~12473365
> *that stuff is too sick
> any1 know where i can get it?
> *


ME ME ME :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*can a brotha get a PM with contact info for the vintage vinyl? thanks in advance  *


----------



## VItreryda

^^^^^^^^^^PM ME IM A BUSY MOTHAFUKA


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 21 2008, 03:40 PM~12491072
> *ME ME ME :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 lets see what patterns and colors you have


----------



## 81cutty

check out my bed covers :biggrin: and shoes


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 28 2008, 12:46 PM~12544053
> *check out my bed covers  :biggrin:  and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have the same loafers :biggrin: , and i bet you got those sheets @ wal-mart I would have them too but they didnt have my bed size  
looking good though :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Dec 28 2008, 12:57 PM~12544107
> *i have the same loafers :biggrin: , and i bet you got those sheets @ wal-mart I would have them too but they didnt have my bed size
> looking good though :thumbsup:
> *



i wanted to get the blue sheets but my girl ended getting the tan ones :angry:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Dec 28 2008, 01:57 PM~12544107
> *i have the same loafers :biggrin: , and i bet you got those sheets @ wal-mart I would have them too but they didnt have my bed size
> looking good though :thumbsup:
> *



hey homies, where can I get some of those slippers?


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 28 2008, 02:17 PM~12544593
> *hey homies, where can I get some of those slippers?
> *



swapmeet


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 28 2008, 02:35 PM~12544715
> *swapmeet
> *


x2


----------



## 1S1C84

they got em on ebay,there 18 bucks shipped...i just bought some earlier...just search ''bandana house shoes''


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by 1S1C84_@Dec 29 2008, 10:23 PM~12556664
> *they got em on ebay,there 18 bucks shipped...i just bought some earlier...just search ''bandana house shoes''
> *


 :0 iii$18!!! :0 
they're $6 at the swap meet that i go to...
u should go check out your local swap meet


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

...well since this topic went from interiors to kicks...
i had to post these








remember the song cop killer with ice-t lol


----------



## 1S1C84

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Dec 30 2008, 01:16 AM~12557331
> *:0 iii$18!!! :0
> they're $6 at the swap meet that i go to...
> u should go check out your local swap meet
> *


yeah but there ain't a decent swap meet around where i live...i thought 18 is kinda high but its only money and you cant take it with ya.now if only i could find some bandana chucks in sz 13


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## REGALHILOW

Want dark green were can i get some?


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by 1S1C84_@Dec 29 2008, 11:45 PM~12557600
> *yeah but there ain't a decent swap meet around where i live...i thought 18 is kinda high but its only money and you cant take it with ya.now if only i could find some bandana chucks in sz 13
> *


lol true, true :yes: 
heres the link for the chucks...
http://www.koolkickers.com/


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 28 2008, 01:46 PM~12544053
> *check out my bed covers  :biggrin:  and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

*Where and how much would something like this go for?? *


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Jan 11 2009, 11:10 PM~12676430
> *Where and how much would something like this go for??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 :biggrin: but thats not cool u blocked of the girl
:thumbsdown:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Jan 14 2009, 10:23 PM~12708085
> *x2 :biggrin:  but thats not cool u blocked of the girl
> :thumbsdown:
> *


i dont know about you but that chick i fucken ugly!! lol i wouldnt want her to pose for my shit lol


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

:0 than thank you for doing us the favor :roflmao:


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

any info on who can and how much it would be to do patterens like on chinaman's ride? :dunno:


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

FOUND SUM CLOTH :biggrin: 
http://store.schindlersfabrics.com/smcclpachupf.html


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2008, 07:50 PM~12277465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pin stripe on bottom of car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is the of this matrial ?


----------



## ghettodreams

is it paisley?


----------



## VItreryda

> is it paisley?
> [/quoyes sey


----------



## slamD59

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 1014cadillac




----------



## 1014cadillac




----------



## luxurymnte8788

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Feb 3 2010, 08:27 PM~16505099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is honestly the nicest grain an print i seen is it vynle and do u know the company it came from by chance


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 1S1C84_@Dec 29 2008, 11:45 PM~12557600
> *yeah but there ain't a decent swap meet around where i live...i thought 18 is kinda high but its only money and you cant take it with ya.now if only i could find some bandana chucks in sz 13
> *


zappo.com check them out i got mine from there acouple years ago


----------



## regalman85




----------



## FlipFlopBox

damn i made this thread almost 5 years ago hahaha still going strong!


----------



## TCaddy

Hey I need few yards of black bandana print. where can i get it


----------



## houcksupholstery

If you really want it have that guy print some custom on the material for you ,the guy that had the thread with the airplane seats he printed


----------



## ol e

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Feb 3 2010, 08:27 PM~16505099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT IS SICK....FUCK CAN I GET THAT IN BLUE FROM???? HIT ME BACK PLAYBOY! ON THE PM


----------



## clutch1

Crappy ebay bandanas.. lil rough, did it quick for the hell of it.


----------



## SPOOK82

I NEED BLUE AND WHITE BANDANA MATERIAL WHERE CAN I FIND SOME CAN'T FIND ANYTHING IN CHI-TOWN


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 3 2010, 11:05 PM~16506600
> *this is honestly the nicest grain an print i seen is it vynle and do u know the company it came from by chance
> *


x2


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Feb 3 2010, 09:27 PM~16505099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i found some..


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 6 2011, 01:51 PM~19521784
> *i found some..
> *


Well?!?!?! :drama:


----------



## Mister.D719

Was up I need some baby bule for my caprice int can I get the hook up


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 24 2008, 04:54 PM~12244638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

so now that this thread has been up and strong for 6 years damn near. has anyone found where we can get that vinyl bandana print at? shit is sick and would love to use it on one of my projects


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 13 2011, 09:48 PM~19591180
> *so now that this thread has been up and strong for 6 years damn near. has anyone found where we can get that vinyl bandana print at? shit is sick and would love to use it on one of my projects
> *


x72


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Feb 3 2010, 08:27 PM~16505099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you get this red 1,i found grey's


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 11 2010, 03:27 AM~19299642
> *I NEED BLUE AND WHITE BANDANA MATERIAL  WHERE CAN I FIND SOME CAN'T FIND ANYTHING IN CHI-TOWN
> *



no bullshyting i seen some matrial in rolls at walmart ...diff color toos...


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 19 2011, 09:08 PM~19643539
> *where you get this red 1,i found grey's
> *


everything i found been discontinued that looks exactly like this..i did find a few other colors..and another place to get a different style paisley that is tooled.


----------



## Maverick




----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 22 2011, 06:46 PM~19668973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have samples of each of these colors..this material is very nice. looks just like the red material. just limited colors..

heres a link to alot more color style..but i hate the paisley on this..knock yourself out..
http://www.coast2coastleather.com/content/...yl-paisley.html


----------



## FlipFlopBox

ya the stuff on that site looks ugly but you got a pm!


----------



## Maverick

http://www.discounteddesignerfabrics.com/s...Leather&1&85&16

try this..they will send you nice size samples for free..good prices. the material is high quality.


----------



## Maverick

have to scroll down to find the paisley. good site with many other styles.
they send you 4 samples at a time i think..i got over 20.


----------



## scooby

heres an old pic I had saved


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 3 2011, 05:18 PM~19780101
> *heres an old pic I had saved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 3 2011, 05:18 PM~19780101
> *heres an old pic I had saved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Greengo

:0


> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 3 2011, 06:18 PM~19780101
> *heres an old pic I had saved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## downunder_chrysler

Anyone know IF and WHERE I can buy this??
I just gotta have!


----------

